# Hansel and Gretal Cottage, May14



## The Wombat (May 25, 2014)

*I went to visit my mate who lives in Nowheresville, Lincolnshire, and made a detour on the way back to revisit this little gem. Not much history on the place, but I reckon it has been derelict at least five years. The occupant liked horses, had false teeth, and had a strange interest in hyms. It has a gorgeous exterior, which nature is slowly recovering, and is set against some woodlands.

Sorry, but I’m not particularly keen to share the location of this one, as I don’t want it to get any further trashed & looted.

Explore on my own.*
































Was there ever a top one hundred hymns list ever compiled!?






























This house is like a tardis - much bigger inside than you expect


















​Thanks for looking


----------



## tumble112 (May 25, 2014)

Great pics, the external shots give a nice perspective.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 25, 2014)

awwwwww so sweet!!


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 25, 2014)

Cracking place.such a cosy little cottage.


----------



## Zedstar (May 25, 2014)

Brilliant find bud.... great piano...


----------



## Desolate Nation (May 25, 2014)

What a fab little place...nice find


----------



## LENNY147 (May 25, 2014)

Looks good mate


----------



## skankypants (May 25, 2014)

Great little find that pal..


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (May 26, 2014)

Oooo lovely! Thanks for sharing


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 26, 2014)

Lovely. Cracking first shot!


----------



## mrtoby (May 26, 2014)

top drawer stuff


----------



## krela (May 26, 2014)

Maybe whoever lived there was organist at the local church. That's lovely thank you.


----------



## King Al (May 26, 2014)

Great find Wombat, amazing amount of character in such a tiny building! Slightly disappointed in the lack of structural gingerbread, cake and sweets though...


----------



## flyboys90 (May 26, 2014)

Beautiful cottage in a idyllic setting,ace pics.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 26, 2014)

Your right it's much bigger than you expect!
Great shots, really is a cute little place


----------



## The Wombat (May 26, 2014)

Many thanks everyone for your comments 




King Al said:


> Great find Wombat, amazing amount of character in such a tiny building! Slightly disappointed in the lack of structural gingerbread, cake and sweets though...



Lol King Al
Structural gingerbread might have been better; the upstairs is getting a bit creaky


----------



## Onmyown (May 26, 2014)

That's a smashing little cottage..nice pics too,thanks


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 26, 2014)

Cute little place!


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks Onmyown & Sshhhh


----------

